# Doubly-fed induction generator



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been reading about electric motors and found http://openbookproject.net/electricCircuits/AC/AC_13.html#sfig.

This made me wonder whether such a motor could be useful in EV vehicle.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

A doubly fed induction generator is just a wound rotor induction motor operating in generator mode.


----------

